# Fiat, where is the horn?



## TheBoombas (Aug 23, 2006)

Trying to locate the horn on my fiat Ducato Multi130 (56)
I want to change it to nautilus twin air horn, but I just cant find it!!
Guess it's hid away behind some plastic panel or cover?

Boomba


----------



## joedenise (Jul 20, 2007)

hi Boomba

not sure but should be under the bonnet. If still having problems, while you're under there get someone to press the hooter.

Joe


----------



## pneumatician (May 1, 2005)

*Horn*

On our last Van a Peugeot it was under the left hand wing bottom front.

Steve


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I'd think twice about fitting it to work from the original horn button/switch, if you toot at someone who's a bit slow away from the lights, you might find the horn getting fitted in a less comfortable place, our air horns, (proper truck ones) work from a separate button.

A horn is there to warn people of your presence not to wake them up, I'm sure that there is a legal issue in having air horns as your main horn.

Kev.


----------



## hogan (Oct 31, 2006)

We have the nautilus twin air horn fitted.Although it is air horn it is not like
the normal air horns from our youth. They are just very loud especially
compared to the pathetic Fiat peeeep.
You will not have any problems on the legal side.


----------



## inkey-2008 (May 24, 2008)

The horns are under the bumper off side. Not easy to get to, the drier for the air con is also there. 
I replaced mine with air horns and has gone through a ministry test ok. I fitted them to the front grill under the centre cross bar.
You cannot see them unless you get down very low to the ground. 
I put the air pump at tha back near side of the engine bay out of the way of water etc. and use the feed the old horns to trip a relay that works the new set.

Mine van is a 2002 ducato 2.8

Andy


----------



## gnscloz (Oct 4, 2008)

nearside front attached to x member will have to remove nearside wheel and the plastic wing under guard its there then in front of you

mark


----------



## camallison (Jul 15, 2009)

Nautilus air horns are quite legal - but do route a separate 10A fused feed to them through a relay activated by the present horn cabling.

Colin


----------



## sideways (Jun 2, 2008)

If its canbus don,t just assume it will be a staight swop.with respect none of the above poster appear to have vehicles with canbus.


----------



## camallison (Jul 15, 2009)

I did a straight swap (with interposing relay and separate fused feed) on our 08 plate Vauxhall Zafira - which does have canbus. The horn is one of the few parts that has a direct feed (presumably for safety).

Colin


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

We disconnected the old working horn which is fitted on the n/s.
It is easy to get at if you remove the grill & n/s headlight which takes about 15 minutes (max)
We then fitted a Klaxon behind the grill
Ours is an 04 model

Listen to the sound that the Klaxon makes
http://www.classic-car-accessories.co.uk/acatalog/soundtklaxonred.html

This horn was also on our previous Hymer and is MOT compliant as single tone.


----------

